# Cleaned up the jc Higgins fenders



## Riadoo (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Monarky (Jan 14, 2014)

Riadoo said:


> View attachment 132388View attachment 132389View attachment 132390View attachment 132391View attachment 132392




Wow the fenders came out great... What did you use to clean them up?  Monarky


----------



## Riadoo (Jan 15, 2014)

*Rim cleanup*

Used aluminum foil, flat razor and a good degrease for the final cleanup.. Must most of all a lot of elbow grease


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (Jan 2, 2018)

Riadoo said:


> View attachment 132388View attachment 132389View attachment 132390View attachment 132391View attachment 132392
> 
> View attachment 132388
> 
> ...



WOW!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 3, 2018)

Yup, aluminum foil every time. Better than steel wool because it doesn't dull the chrome. Good work!


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 8, 2018)

Came out great.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 8, 2018)

Riadoo said:


> View attachment 132388View attachment 132389View attachment 132390View attachment 132391View attachment 132392
> 
> View attachment 132388
> 
> ...



Great finish. I have used aluminum foil for my chrome before too. It's crazy how well it works.


----------

